# Newbie from Illinois



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to Archerytalk.:darkbeer:


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

Welcome to Archery Talk!!!


----------



## ILBooner (Jul 17, 2007)

Welcome Ed,

If your looking for some 3D shoots just reply. I am located just south of you about a hour in Lexington.


----------



## EdJ (May 15, 2008)

ILBooner said:


> Welcome Ed,
> 
> If your looking for some 3D shoots just reply. I am located just south of you about a hour in Lexington.


I would love to get in on some 3-D action this summer. There's one up here in Morris next month. Next month is my first time going to this shoot. Looking forward to getting out regularly again!

Ed


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wave3: :yo: *G'day.*:welcome: to *Archery Talk* Ed. :typing: Enjoy the *fun* here.


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk


----------



## bigbuckdn (Sep 19, 2007)

:welcome: to at


----------



## Backlash (Feb 18, 2008)

:welcome:to:archery:talk


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## Bowtech Brother (Mar 9, 2008)

Welcome to At if you have any questions just ask. Some even know what they are talking about.LOL


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!!


----------

